# 6 fish in a 55 gal?



## altcrash (Feb 20, 2007)

At the moment I have a 55 gal tank with:

1 domino
1 yellow-tail damsel
1 scooter blenny
1 percula clown
1 royal gramma

Tonight we saw a terrific bubble tip anemone that we are considering buying and thought that if we got we would like to get another percula clown to keep the other one company. So I'm wondering if this may be too much..... I know it would be cutting things close. 

Any input would be grand!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you have to be carefull if getting another clown. there is the possibility that they will fight.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually you are already walking a thin line with the 3 damsels. Yep I lumped your clown in with the other 2 damsels.

To many variables to give a good answer. 

The short. I wouldn't get another clown without getting rid of the damsels first. You would have the room for the 2 clowns and BTA.

BUT.

You happily neglect telling anything about the tank. That leads me to believe that the tank may not be adequate and rather then get a speech about why not to get the BTA it is easier to avoid it altogether.

SO..


What type of lighting?
How much flow?
What type of filtration?
How much live sand and rock and of what type?
Etc...

It sounds to me that you have a fish dominated theme, not an emphasis on a reef. Without knowing more I certainly wouldn't tell ya to do it either way.


----------



## altcrash (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.... 

On the anemone I had mistaken the type.... not a bubble anemone but a LTA Heteractis Crispa (not really sure how i screwed that up). 

On the issue of the tank I think that my bases are covered. It is ramping up to be a reef tank. At the moment there are only a few colonies of zoanthid (yellow and green) and some assorted mushrooms. I realize that an anemone could kill some of my corals but with so few in the tank at the moment feel that it would be easy to move things out of the way until the anemone get settled.

here is a little more info on the tank.

What type of lighting? - 260 watts PC and 330 VHO (about 11 watts/gal)

How much flow? - 2 1200 maxijets plus flow derived from a hang-on filter and protein skimmer

What type of filtration? - about 90 lbs of live rock, a bio-wheel filter and a hang-on remora skimmer

How much live sand and rock and of what type? - 90 lbs of assorted LR, about 2 1/2" of argonite sand seeded by my LR

Etc... ----- solid water levels and consistent water changes with RO water, 5-10 gallons every two weeks.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Alt I must hand it to you, your tank sounds like it is on it's way to becoming a manageable reef tank.

However do note that your clowns will probably ignore the LTA as they are from different sides of the world and do not recognize them. A clown will generally host to your zoas, mushrooms, frogspawn before bothering the LTA.


----------

